# Trem post repairs without major surgery?



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The trem posts in my Douglas Scope are looser than they could be. What are my options to fix this on the cheap? It has a metal bridge between the bushings (all one piece) that is fastened by screws, so step one is to put in longer/better screws to better anchor it to the body -- the originals were pickguard screws. If that doesn't work...well, I dunno.

Anyone done a fix without a drill press? If a "fill and redrill) is needed, I don't trust myself to drill perfectly perpendicular to the body on an carved top. Naturally, given the low cost of the guitar, I don't want to spend a ton on it.

This one is still my favourite 7-string neck that I have played.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks like someone already performed surgery on the pickup cavity so anything else you do won't devalue the guitar (in case that's a concern). I suppose the old toothpick trick would work fine in this case. If it was me I'd plug with a hardwood dowel and re-drill but you already said you didn't want to do that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What about filling it with JB Weld 2 part epoxy, then forcing the bushings back in? The JB Weld I am talking about is the consistency of putty and can be used to repair engine blocks.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> What about filling it with JB Weld 2 part epoxy, then forcing the bushings back in? The JB Weld I am talking about is the consistency of putty and can be used to repair engine blocks.


Wouldn’t the drawback be that it’s never coming out again if you do that?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Wouldn’t the drawback be that it’s never coming out again if you do that?


Maybe, but it's only going to fill in the gaps, and should be able to be pulled out with some effort later on.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

a few rounds of tape?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Look man, there is no good way to fix that, the guitar is a write off. I think your best course of action would be to just send it to me and I can uh, dispose of it for ya. Yah... that is clearly what you should do. 

I have nothing to add, everyone covered the bases.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> The trem posts in my Douglas Scope are looser than they could be. What are my options to fix this on the cheap? It has a metal bridge between the bushings (all one piece) that is fastened by screws, so step one is to put in longer/better screws to better anchor it to the body -- the originals were pickguard screws. If that doesn't work...well, I dunno.
> 
> Anyone done a fix without a drill press? If a "fill and redrill) is needed, I don't trust myself to drill perfectly perpendicular to the body on an carved top. Naturally, given the low cost of the guitar, I don't want to spend a ton on it.
> 
> This one is still my favourite 7-string neck that I have played.


Can you show a pic if the bridge, and what kind of post goes into those holes? 

Assuming a 2 point trem, I would do this. Crazy glue seeped into the open cracks. Then use slightly watered down wood glue to glue wood shavings, or paper, inside the holes. Let dry, trim any excess flush. Then push posts bushings back in. 
This worked for me on an epiphone with a stopped tail bridge where the post inserts were leaning.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

1SweetRide said:


> Looks like someone already performed surgery on the pickup cavity so anything else you do won't devalue the guitar (in case that's a concern). I suppose the old toothpick trick would work fine in this case. If it was me I'd plug with a hardwood dowel and re-drill but you already said you didn't want to do that.


Not sure what you mean about the pickup cavity....

And while it would be fine to fill and redrill, it's more that I don't have the skills or tools, and don't want to pay someone else to do it. The guitar ain't expensive. Heck, it wasn't even moderately priced -- it was cheap.



laristotle said:


> a few rounds of tape?
> View attachment 410129


Not sure how well that would work, given that the bushings are pressed in. Wouldn't the tape ride up when i was pushing in the bushings?

The epoxy idea is interesting though.....



tomee2 said:


> Can you show a pic if the bridge, and what kind of post goes into those holes?
> 
> Assuming a 2 point trem, I would do this. Crazy glue seeped into the open cracks. Then use slightly watered down wood glue to glue wood shavings, or paper, inside the holes. Let dry, trim any excess flush. Then push posts bushings back in.
> This worked for me on an epiphone with a stopped tail bridge where the post inserts were leaning.


It's this type of post/bushing setup:









Essentially Floyd Rose bushings, but with the bridge between them. The bushings are 10mm.

I can't find any cracks, it was just that the bushings seemed loose.

I should have the screws in this week. Hopefully that will solve things.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The pickup cavity was enlarged on the controls side with a drill bit instead of a router. If you were in Brockville, I’d give you a hand.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> Not sure what you mean about the pickup cavity....
> 
> And while it would be fine to fill and redrill, it's more that I don't have the skills or tools, and don't want to pay someone else to do it. The guitar ain't expensive. Heck, it wasn't even moderately priced -- it was cheap.
> 
> ...


Ok, I think getting some wood glue and paper glued in around the holes will work. It won't take much, and the bushings will compress the glue and paper when pushed in.
(I thought I saw a crack going from the bushing hole to the screw hole for that plate. )


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You could install treaded bushing inserts; installed properly they would provide a solid base for torsional forces.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hardwood dowels, wood glue, drill new holes.

Not expensive at all.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Paul Running said:


> You could install treaded bushing inserts; installed properly they would provide a solid base for torsional forces.
> View attachment 410236


The original bushings are threaded. Then the posts screw in to be adjustable for height.

Believe me, if these posts were the same as the old "wood screw" Floyd Rose posts, this would be a lot easier.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Plug the inside of bushing to keep it clean.
I would recommend a 2 part SLOW SETTING epoxy.
Mix thoroughly and warm slightly with blow dryer.
Coat the sides of the holes with a thin layer.
Try to keep the bottom of the hole free of the epoxy
Put a thin coat on the sides of the bushing.
Press in, check for proper seating height and spacing / sitting flush and straight in the holes.
Use blow dryer to warm the install, It will help remove any tiny air bubbles and help the epoxy creep.
Give it 24 hours.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

How about something like this? I gather JB Weld also makes a similar product.





__





High Performance Wood Hardener | Minwax®


Minwax® High Performance Wood Hardener is a quick-drying liquid formulated hardener to strengthen, reinforce, and repair decayed or rotting wood.




www.minwax.com


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

AKA Krazy / ZAP glue .... thin stuff.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Cyanoacrylate adhesive.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

OK, I have some of the products mentioned. I will see how the new screws do at holding things in place, and go from there. Thanks all!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Rollin Hand said:


> How about something like this? I gather JB Weld also makes a similar product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> How about something like this? I gather JB Weld also makes a similar product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's expensive, and I think it's not much more than a very watery epoxy. I have used it on rotten window frames, then follow with wood epoxy putty and paint. It worked really well there.

I think if you want a repair and don't care about taking it apart later, get 2 part epoxy and epoxy the inserts in, and screw and epoxy the plate down too. Careful to not get epoxy on the fine threads inside of the bridge posts.


----------

